# BFD Engine L Engine R Help?



## Evolvo (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello, I purchased a BFD off of ebay and it appears that no matter what I do, I can't seem to get the lights on Engine L or Engine R to go off, unless I am in a preset mode 7 and 9, but I guess they could be have been changed by original owner. Anyway I was under the impression that I could choose either engine L or Engine R when editing values, which I interpret as been each speaker for stereo mode. I thought you could choose to couple them by pressing both of them at the same time or pressing one at a time to adjust each speaker, but when I press them nothing happens. In most of the presets they are both on and seem to be set to couple, so when I change a value both the left and right red blinkers stop blinking. On the presets where both are not selected the Left channel is selected and I can't seem to access the right channel. Pretty much it seems as though it's impossible for me to uncouple and put in different values for engine r and engine L in certain presets. Am I doing something wrong.

Currently I'm using a rca to 1/4" mono plug into input 1 and out through the output 1 to my subwoofer. I have no need for engine r, which I'm guessing is output 2, but would like to know whether my unit appears to be working properly.

Also is it possible to couple both channels via a splitter and use engine r for 12 extra values for your calibration, so you would end up with 24 possible eq adjustments?


----------



## Evolvo (Mar 6, 2009)

There is no cable into the input 2 so I'm thinking maybe this is the problem as I just noticed the seller provided two rca to 1/4 mono plugs, which I'm guessing he must have used a splitter to his sub amp to combine the two channels, but not sure so help is still needed 

thanks


----------



## sickboy013 (Feb 28, 2009)

So when they are both on and you press L and R at the same time, nothing happens? They stay on?


----------



## Evolvo (Mar 6, 2009)

Yep, at no point in the process do either of the lights turn on or off except when I press the store key and then everything goes blank for a few seconds. If both lights are already on in a given preset I can't turn one or the other off. Am I suppose to press a certain button first and then press the engine l or engine r? Do you think running a cord in and out of both channels might help and use a Y splitter or does the unit sound unresponsive and broke. 

Thanks.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If both lights are on that preset is in coupled mode. To take it out of coupled mode you need to hold both engine buttons in, one of the LEDs then goes out and the store LED will start flashing, press it twice to save the change. You can reset all the presets to their default settings by holding down the Filter Select and Store buttons while switching the unit on and keeping them held down for another second or so.


----------



## Evolvo (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok I held down filter select and store while turning the unit on and when it came back on the unit counted from like 1 to 50 and appeared to reset itself. Now all the Led red lights on the parametric eq filters are beeping and only engine L is selected. But if I press engine r it does not light up, if I press both at the same time nothing happens, if i press engine l nothing happens. Is this happening because the unit is broken or because i need to program engine L before I'm able to get engine r to light up. 

Also as stated before could it be a connection problem since I'm only using engine L right now?

When using a subwoofer with the unit should I just use engine L or should I use a splitter and use both sides?


----------



## Evolvo (Mar 6, 2009)

*Saving Problems.*

Ok so after I reset the unit I noticed that the volume problem I was having went away and I have strong sound coming from the unit, but it appears that my equalizer settings don't save. 

So I go to preset 1 then I change the filter mode to Pa, I then press frequency go to 32 hz and turn gain up to +14, I press the store button it appears to save by only the red light flashing and then rest of the lights turn on. but if I go to another - - or 1-10 and then go back to the preset 1, it seems its not keeping the info I just stored. Am I doing something wrong. 

I know I have alot of questions thanks for the help, by the way the unit says it was manufacturedin 0501 so i'm thinking this must be one of the first bfd's ever made. LOL. maybe thats why the problems.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The operation of the unit is not affected by whether you have anything connected to the inputs. You have to press store twice to save to the current preset. It would be a good idea to have a read of the DSP1124P manual (from Behringer's web site), it explains how the controls work in a more concise way than retyping it piece by piece here


----------



## Evolvo (Mar 6, 2009)

I read the manual but I guess I didn't really get that far cause I have the engine l engine r problem I'm trying to figure out and cause t I'm confused on a few things and I may be dealing with a broken unit. 

OK no one has given me a definitive answer on the Engine R engine L problem. Does it sound like my unit is broken. I cannot decouple the engines and I also am not able to select or deselect an engine. I have press both together for a half second for ten seconds and still no decouple or couple. Am I doing something wrong.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Normally when you are on a preset that is not coupled then pressing either engine button selects that engine and the LED in that button lights up.


----------



## sickboy013 (Feb 28, 2009)

Evolvo said:


> I read the manual but I guess I didn't really get that far cause I have the engine l engine r problem I'm trying to figure out and cause t I'm confused on a few things and I may be dealing with a broken unit.
> 
> OK no one has given me a definitive answer on the Engine R engine L problem. Does it sound like my unit is broken. I cannot decouple the engines and I also am not able to select or deselect an engine. I have press both together for a half second for ten seconds and still no decouple or couple. Am I doing something wrong.


Is it just the green lights on the L and R buttons that you can't decouple or is it the red LEDs that show both the engines are on? 

If it is the red LED's then you need to go deactivate (turn off) the filters one by one in each preset, in each engine R and L. Remember each preset has 12 filters available. Once you have made the changes to all filters in that preset you need to push the save button twice, otherwise it will not save.

If you cannot get both the L and R green LEDs on the buttons themself to decouple, so you can have them selected individually, it may sound like you have a problem with the unit. But I could be wrong I am just new to the 1124 myself.


----------



## Evolvo (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah I'm pretty sure it's broken then. The seller refunded me half. I figure I only need the left channel and 12 presets to get my frequency response flat. $30 bucks for a half working BFD sounds decent.


----------



## sickboy013 (Feb 28, 2009)

Evolvo said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure it's broken then. The seller refunded me half. I figure I only need the left channel and 12 presets to get my frequency response flat. $30 bucks for a half working BFD sounds decent.


That sucks. Not a bad price though. I wouldn't recommend using all 12 filters. You'll end up over eq'ing and it'll drag your level way down. Try to use the least possible. Play around with REW and have it set the filters for you. Here is a good read on minimum eq usage.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/6818-minimal-eq-target-levels-hard-knee-house-curve-long.html

Check out my thread on 3. I made some adjustments to the filters by doing what is recommended in the above link. Both times I only used 4 filters.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/bfd-electronic-equalization-devices/43546-eqd-w-1124p-w-graphs-3.html


----------

